
Lifelike animation heralds new era for computer games - 0_o
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article4557935.ece
======
cconstantine
I would say "Lifelike animation heralds new era for story telling". Games that
involve story telling will improve (Half-life, Final Fantasy, etc).

Maybe I'm just old, but I like my games to be fun. I don't particularly care
if the graphics are archaic, and I really don't like when game-makers think
they can sell me on flashy/shiny graphics. Viva la Tetris!

